# Netbeans Warnung



## Neumi5694 (30. Sep 2022)

Beim Kompilieren gibt's diese Compiler Warnung:


> Warnung: [options] Systemmodulpfad nicht zusammen mit -source 18 festgelegt



Say what?
Das Projekt verwenedt OpenJDK18, das Source Format ist auf 18 eingestellt.

Es flutscht alles, a, Buildserver läuft auch alles durch, diese Warnung krieg ich nur beim lokalen Build mit Netbeans.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was die Meldung bedeuten soll?


----------



## Neumi5694 (21. Okt 2022)

Edit: Lösung gefunden. Ich hatte vergessen, dass ich die JDK zum Testen auf 19 gestellt hatte, der Source war aber weiterhin auf 18 gesetzt.

Die Meldung ist bemerkenswert schlecht übersetzt, sie sollte aussagen, dass der Systemmodulepath und der Quelltext verschiedene Java-Versionen verwenden, nicht zueinander passen.


----------



## MarvinsDepression (21. Okt 2022)

Jetzt, wo Du das schreibst, kommt mir die oben genannte Fehlermeldung irgendwie bekannt vor. Das mit dem Umstellen in den Properties vergesse ich auch immer wieder mal 😄
Aber wie kommt das, dass die Fehlermeldung bei Dir in Deutsch erscheint? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es deutschsprachige Programmversionen von NB gibt.


----------



## Neumi5694 (21. Okt 2022)

Tatsächlich hab ich Netbeans in Englisch installiert, keine Ahnung, wieso das da in Deutsch steht.


----------

